# A little art



## Arcopitcairn (Aug 1, 2012)

Here's a few pics!View attachment 3145View attachment 3146


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2012)

Nice clean work you have there.  Enjoyed.


----------



## Arcopitcairn (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks very much!


----------



## Kevin (Aug 2, 2012)

I am drawn to your drawing   I like the 'super' one.  Her face and hand position are...expressive. I think that takes skill.


----------



## Arcopitcairn (Aug 2, 2012)

Few more...

View attachment 3147View attachment 3148View attachment 3149


----------



## garza (Aug 10, 2012)

Arcopitcairn - Your use of line is delightful. I do a bit of drawing and painting, but no one has ever called what I do 'art', so I envy you, in a very nice way. Thanks for sharing your work with us.


----------



## Arcopitcairn (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks very much for your kind words! I'll never make a career out of it, but it's an enjoyable hobby. I wish I could paint, but I don't seem to have it in me!


----------



## Syren (Sep 14, 2012)

+10 cool points for Alpha Flight.

You rock, keep it up!


----------



## AZzed (Sep 14, 2012)

They are great! Well done!


----------



## Dunluchyn (Sep 14, 2012)

Love you clean lines, makes  them really crisp


----------



## Kryptex (Sep 14, 2012)

You have an incredible talent.. Keep using it!


----------

